

Things That Men Can Do to Be Real Allies for Women in Computing - zdw
http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/190333-things-that-men-can-do-to-be-real-allies-for-women-in-computing/fulltext

======
lmartel
I often wonder how helpful messaging like this is. Although it's probably true
that large-scale change is necessary, I suspect that there are a lot of
potential allies out there that this kind of post turns away.

Specifically, I think that if you tell a random man in computing that he needs
to "help build a movement" (point #2 from the OP) to be considered an ally to
women, then there's a decent chance he'll just say "welp I guess I'm not an
ally" and close the tab.

I've seen similar arguments both ways within LGBT+ groups. Is someone an ally
if they verbally support your cause, vote for supportive politicians, etc--but
don't organize rallies with you?

------
pimlottc
Link is to the mobile version, which is difficult to read on desktop. Non-
mobile version: [http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/190333-things-that-
men-c...](http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/190333-things-that-men-can-do-
to-be-real-allies-for-women-in-computing/fulltext)

~~~
sp332
The link isn't to the mobile version. The site must have auto-detected your
browser as "mobile" and redirected you (as it did to me). You need to visit
[http://cacm.acm.org/?mobile=false](http://cacm.acm.org/?mobile=false) which
seems to set a cookie that lets you visit the original URL without
redirecting.

------
lunder25
So we're supposed to spend our time, effort, and professional credibility for
your cause, but we shouldn't expect even a thank you. Nope.

~~~
cmsj
You only do what is right, if you get praised for it? interesting.

------
kentrado
Sorry, I don't want to be an "ally for women", that to me sounds like needless
victimisation. What I do support is focusing on technology and being excellent
to each other.

Politics are boring. I don't care how many women are on computing. Why would
I? I don't. If they want to collaborate and join, they should be welcome but
not given special treatment.

~~~
k_thorisson
But we all need role models to model ourselves after and sadly, there is a
lack of women role models in computing. I'm not saying they don't exist - but
it is an predominantly male profession.

Think back to why you got interested in computers, wasn't it because you had
someone to look up to? Perhaps some family member or a computing legend?

Women also need women role models and those usually just don't randomly appear
- there is a certain critical mass that might have to be created with other
methods, perhaps with encouragement from the so called "allies" the article
mentions, although that might not be the best way to put it.

Young women have to look at it as a viable career option to work in computing,
and for that to happen they need someone to pave the way.

~~~
kentrado
> But we all need role models to model ourselves after and sadly, there is a
> lack of women role models in computing. I'm not saying they don't exist -
> but it is an predominantly male profession.

We can dispute that.

>Think back to why you got interested in computers, wasn't it because you had
someone to look up to? Perhaps some family member or a computing legend?

It was because I saw someone playing videogames in the computer at my mom's
job. He was a man, but in no way he was a role model. He could've been an
alien and I still would only be fascinated about the computer. I didn't care
for the guy at all.

>Women also need women role models and those usually just don't randomly
appear - there is a certain critical mass that might have to be created with
other methods, perhaps with encouragement from the so called "allies" the
article mentions, although that might not be the best way to put it.

I fail to see why should I care.

>Young women have to look at it as a viable career option to work in
computing, and for that to happen they need someone to pave the way.

The road to hell is paved with good intentions. This is what you say. What you
really want is special treatment for women in computing e.g. quotas, grants
and internships.

I do not care for any of that. The way I see those things do more harm than
good.

